# Was ist Phazzeron?



## exa (19. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, 

Phazzeron, ein angebliches SciFi Game (schon etwas älter) soll demnächst ein Remake bekommen, hier der Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp8mUcYB-hs


war gestern im Fernsehen, bei game one

was haltet ihr davon, seit ihr begeistert vom Remake? Ist ja schon Oldschool, muss man mögen

Die Infos sind spärlich, die Gerüchte kochen aber bereits.


----------



## boerigard (19. Februar 2010)

Also dass es sich hier um ein Remake eines älteren SciFi-Shooter handelt, ist doch mehr eine Vermutung oder?
Im Internet lässt sich weder zu Phazzeron noch Mitch Cobra was finden.

Meine Meinung: Der Versuch mit einer neuen Art von Werbung für ein unbekanntes Spiel (vielleicht ein Indie-Game?) einen Hype aufzubauen.
Bei Stalin vs Martians wars der tanzende Stalin. Und wir wissen ja was da für ein Mist rauskam.
Ok. kein Remake nur Hype-Generierung. In vielen Blogs und Foren wird darüber diskutiert: Mission erfüllt.


----------



## Väinämöinen (19. Februar 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei um ein Fake handelt. Ein Remake wird es sicherlich nicht geben und auch das Original existiert vermutlich nicht, obwohl man im Internet vereinzelt ließt, dass es ein 70er Shooter war und noch 17 Stück existieren sollen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

ich schließe mich dem mann mit den psychokenetischen kräften auf dem einhorn an! alles nur fake


----------

